# ECIGSSA Xmas Vendor Giveaway



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Keep an eye on this thread! @hands suggested a vendor Xmas giveaway and some of the Vendors have dived in already to make a real nice Xmas present for one or more lucky Members!

Details will be announced soon!

So far we have goodies from...
NCV, Sickboy77, Weiner Vapes, Vape King, Pirates Grog, Vapour Mountain, The Vape Guy... and not sure what is still on the way to the Vape Cave to make up the Chicken Dinner Xmas present! Here are so pics!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 18


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

That is too cool! What's in the box with the green ribbon? A surprise gift?


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Wow..... If ever there is a time my luck should change. Now would be a good time. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## papabear (13/12/16)

May I be lucky as well..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/12/16)

Im on a roll gents so pick a number and join the queue 
just kidding, wow what an amazing thing to do. Big Ups,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That is too cool! What's in the box with the green ribbon? A surprise gift?



It's a starter kit from Pirate Grog...  Was so nicely wrapped I didn't want to open it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a starter kit from Pirate Grog...  Was so nicely wrapped I didn't want to open it...


 Any tool kits in the mystery box Sir Rob?


----------



## boxerulez (13/12/16)

Woweee this is looking really good. Will be watching closely.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Any tool kits in the mystery box Sir Rob?



Not sure what's in the box... it's too fancy to open.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mavric69 (13/12/16)

one of the many bonuses of vaping and being ecigssa member.. the term *giveaway* lol

/does the running man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/12/16)

Hi Peeps

Uncle @Rob Fisher alraedy PM'd saying im the winner so yous can all stop following the thread.

Thanks uncle Rob im gonna really enjoy all those great prizes, thanks to all the vendors for the awesome prizes i really apreciate it.

Thanks Eciggs SA for such a awesome forum.





















































Did i sound convincing ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## papabear (13/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher alraedy PM'd saying im the winner so yous can all stop following the thread.
> 
> ...


No!...  Well almost...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (13/12/16)

I wonder if dogs are included with those 2 kennels in the prizes pics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/12/16)

Dibs on the VM one 
well done to all the vendors participating in this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (13/12/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Dibs on the VM one
> well done to all the vendors participating in this



You just know @Rob Fisher has already taken all the XXX out of that one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (13/12/16)

Ashley A said:


> I wonder if dogs are included with those 2 kennels in the prizes pics.


yes - Wiener's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nizaam (13/12/16)

Will be watching this one closely even though I never win competitions...

Even just a cap would be awesome... NCV cap looks good to give to me

#JustSaying


----------



## Grimm78693 (13/12/16)

Great holiday spirits


----------



## ShamZ (13/12/16)

Awaiting details


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/16)

Oh pleeeease let it be me. For once can my luck change, 2016 has been horrible to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/12/16)

@Rob Fisher , you can delete this thread now and just send me half of the stuff like we agreed 

On a more serious note, big ups to @hands for kicking off this initiative and also to each and every vendor that did not hesitate one bit to jump on the bandwagon to share some love... And of course to Rob for creating some excitement 

Good luck guys & gals !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (13/12/16)

I have entered so many comps since im here and also elsewhere but have never won anything so maybe i must just count.my lucky stars and hope i get some nice prezzies

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Akash (13/12/16)

Nice one guys. Will be watching this thread. The winner of this will be 1 very lucky fish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Strontium said:


> You just know @Rob Fisher has already taken all the XXX out of that one



Nope there is a bottle of 100ml XXX there... although I was tempted to steal it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wash (13/12/16)

Waiting with baited (and slightly mentholated) breath for info...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (13/12/16)

Ooh nice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (13/12/16)

Last weekend early Xmas with the inlaws. That goofy smile is because I knew uncle Santa was going to have a great giveaway 

** Oops wrong thread LOL


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Loving the spirit 
_\/_
/\
/\
/ \
/~~\o
/o \
/~~*~~~\
o/ o \
/~~~~~~~~\~`
/__*_______\
||
\====/
\__/​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (13/12/16)

Please father christmas i have been a goodish boy this year

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/12/16)

Ah yes! My luck's gotta change sometime


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (13/12/16)

Looks all awesome guys, someone is going to have a awesome xmas

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

@ShaneW from Juicy Joe's just threw in a R1,000 Gift Voucher into the every growing parcel of goodies!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope there is a bottle of 100ml XXX there... although I was tempted to steal it!


That bottle has my name on it


----------



## Soutie (13/12/16)

All these Christmas competitions, definitely seems like the season for giving. Well done guys.


----------



## The_o (13/12/16)

Wonder whats in the wrapped box? Does santa take bribes?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

The_o said:


> Wonder whats in the wrapped box? Does santa take bribes?



PG/VG/Nic and general DIY goodies!


----------



## The_o (13/12/16)

If this was Oprah...everyone would be getting gifts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (13/12/16)

The_o said:


> If this was Oprah...everyone would be getting gifts


If this was Oprah... we'd all be sitting in the naughty corner while she trys to tell the world that vapers are one of the four horses of the apocalypse. 
She made her name on sensationalism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (13/12/16)

This is all very well done - and to the associated vendors - Fantastic Support 
And to this Vape Forum - Thank You.


----------



## Trimerion (13/12/16)

Big thanks to all the vendors giving away goodies, .... *begs on bended knee" please let my new mod be in that pile, 2 busted this year already and only one was my fault ... I needs a new one asap


----------



## PSySpin (13/12/16)

The goodies look impressive in this give away. What do we need to do to qualify for the give away?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

PSySpin said:


> The goodies look impressive in this give away. What do we need to do to qualify for the give away?



We are working on that!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Ah yes! My luck's gotta change sometime



I feel ya!
I always say if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

Wow, that is an amazing collection of goodies. Big ups to all the vendors for making someone's Christmas very special indeed!


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/16)

Awesome vendors on this forum. You guys rock!!


----------



## Baby Blue$ (14/12/16)

will be nice to win an early birthday prezzie


----------



## herb1 (14/12/16)

this is turning into my 'check-every-five-minutes' thread


----------



## Strontium (14/12/16)

Omg these prizes are insane, well done to the vendors for stepping up like this.


----------



## Rafique (14/12/16)

Great prizes, good luck to everyone


----------



## PSySpin (14/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Omg these prizes are insane, well done to the vendors for stepping up like this.


I just had a big chuckle now, I read your Omg as 0 nicotine

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/12/16)

YO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (14/12/16)

Big ups to all the vendors for their generosity, really is the greatest community around.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

Two @hands drip tips just arrived to be added to the pile!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Soutie (14/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two @hands drip tips just arrived to be added to the pile!



I want one of those, 
Where can I send the bribes to @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (14/12/16)

methinks Santa will be getting an inferiority complex soon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Quakes (14/12/16)

Oooo, this is going to be one awesome giveaway.

Someone's going to be extremely happy.


----------



## The_o (14/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> If this was Oprah... we'd all be sitting in the naughty corner while she trys to tell the world that vapers are one of the four horses of the apocalypse.
> She made her name on sensationalism.


true


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

herb1 said:


> this is turning into my 'check-every-five-minutes' thread


@herb1 me too but dunno if its to check winners or ur profile pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (14/12/16)

This is quickly turning into the prize of the century.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

eish not being able to get vapemail for the next 5 months while we move i would love to have santa visit me


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

...all I want for christmas is ...







Vapemail!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (14/12/16)

Cannot believe what an awesome forum this ECIGSSA Forum is - and more importantly - how Friendly all the members are - so frikken cool - it was 3 months - 2 days ago - that 44 years of smoking ended - and since starting with this vaping lifestyle - and looking at the Christmas Hamper - it gives me a hell of a lot to look forward to -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (14/12/16)

Looks like an amazing hamper getting put together! Very generous of the vendors to put together!

@Rob Fisher I am surprised one of your cats hasn't laid claim to the big box in front of their igloos yet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

More to add to the Xmas Giveaway!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## mavric69 (14/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> More to add to the Xmas Giveaway!
> View attachment 78633



DAT HAMPER DOE!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (14/12/16)

Every winner will be lucky as can be!One of those driptips would be nice,been pondering buying one and my wife is like "you have so many already"...asked her to show them to me coz I clearly misplaced them before even knowing I had them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (14/12/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (14/12/16)

So any news yet on how to enter 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> So any news yet on how to enter



Not yet Grasshopper...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (14/12/16)

Please addresses me as Mr Grasshopper, lol

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

Oh wow!

Big thumbs up to all who made this possible!
Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (14/12/16)

*Jamming F5 like it is the fire button on my mod* XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Just a big word of thanks to skipper @Rob Fisher and all the generous vendors that have contributed thus far.

I can promise you that up until now, myself and @shaunnadan have not been involved at all 

Rob took the initiative (suggested by @hands) and has just created awesomeness in a short space of time. 

We are working on something cool - the team is now on it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

This is really getting hotter and hotter!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## rabbitneko (14/12/16)

Looks amazing! Someone's gonna be very happy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/12/16)

I want it! I want it all! but in the spirit of giving, I hope the winner will share some of the goodies with me...

Tried the rebel lion this weekend and that Apple pie flavour is on point...


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

I suspect a video contest....


----------



## Strontium (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I suspect a video contest....



Hopefully not, I don't have the equipment or know how.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (14/12/16)

I hereby shotgun all gifts that are/will be mentioned in this thread. 

/thread


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (15/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I suspect a video contest....



I have a better idea.... a lucky draw between all members that have exactly 53 posts?

On a completely unrelated topic, I won't be posting for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gersh (15/12/16)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## papabear (15/12/16)

I'm thinking that this would be a great Xmas box for the Papabear to share with @MamaBear ...


----------



## antonherbst (15/12/16)

This is definitely a prize I would love to win. May the odds be ever in my "flavor".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape Starter (15/12/16)

Well done ..... I just gotta win something


----------



## Carter201 (15/12/16)

wow, this is amazing!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

For all Grasshoppers wondering when the announcement is gonna happen... tomorrow night all will be revealed!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (15/12/16)

Can I change my previous statement to 55 posts?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rebel (15/12/16)

Awesome Giveaway and Awesome Vendors.


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

Well, my compulsiveness will keep me checking anyway @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## papabear (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> For all Grasshoppers wondering when the announcement is gonna happen... tomorrow night all will be revealed!



Eish my connectivity at home sucks currently....  Hope its fixed before then...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/16)

The people that win this are gonna have an epic Xmas.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## hyphen (15/12/16)

I should be so lucky


----------



## Calvinh (15/12/16)

How's it all I am too glad to have found this forum as only in the past 6 months have I realised how big vaping is becoming in SA. Hope the rules to enter this comp can somehow include the newbies to the group too or I'm gonna have to start posting. Anyways glad to join in and become apart of the vape smelling furniture in the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/12/16)

Just on the odd chance, I am buying an extra large xmass stocking to put up. This lot wont fit in one of my ordinary socks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (15/12/16)

Nothing like a little hype and suspense 
Fantastic initiative in the making... can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Snowball (15/12/16)

Wow lovely. My start up to quit smoking sigs has been heavy. So realy realy hope im A lucky chap to get a nice kick start


----------



## Eldeo (16/12/16)

This will be "Vapetastic". Send some over this side. Where the waves are breezy and the pleasing scenery. Man, Naruto Shippuden has infected my mind. You know that Octopus eight tailed guy. LOL Seriously though this will be a real treat. How do you enter? Show some style with vape tricks or make something. Got a few idea's.


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> How's it all I am too glad to have found this forum as only in the past 6 months have I realised how big vaping is becoming in SA. Hope the rules to enter this comp can somehow include the newbies to the group too or I'm gonna have to start posting. Anyways glad to join in and become apart of the vape smelling furniture in the future.



I would suggest going to the introduction thread and starting there, should have been your first post.


We all need to engage the newbies more actively to get them to all do introductions, its the norm on most other forums. You would be roasted to a level of charcoal if you start posting without an introduction.


----------



## Tockit (16/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> I would suggest going to the introduction thread and starting there, should have been your first post.
> 
> 
> We all need to engage the newbies more actively to get them to all do introductions, its the norm on most other forums. You would be roasted to a level of charcoal if you start posting without an introduction.


It's the equivalent to walking into a strangers house and start talking to people. It's just rude to not greet and introduce yourself. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

Wow, this is going to be epic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BashCT (16/12/16)

Hi folks!

Wow this is one well-organised forum. Awesome support from and for vendors as well.

I hope its not too early to jump in on this type of action... my brain's gna explode with the info overload from all the threads I've just read.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/16)

@BumbleBee , it's indeed going to be EPIC! 
Just waiting for the Comp announcement so I can PM Rob the 'official' results and my physical address, and then all that's left is just the speech to thank all the contributing vendors (again) for my pressie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @BumbleBee , it's indeed going to be EPIC!
> Just waiting for the Comp announcement so I can PM Rob the 'official' results and my physical address, and then all that's left is just the speech to thank all the contributing vendors (again) for my pressie


Ummm... when last have you spoken to Rob? I have the tracking number already

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ummm... when last have you spoken to Rob? I have the tracking number already



Ah, he must have split the bounty then - only explanation I have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Ah, he must have split the bounty then - only explanation I have.



Well he's lying to both of you....
Because I'm holding he's batman shirt 
Hostage with a Stanley knife until I get the prize!
Mwuwhahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Well he's lying to both of you....
> Because I'm holding he's batman shirt
> Hostage with a Stanley knife until I get the prize!
> Mwuwhahaha!


He'll thank you for it that shirt was a bit toight like a Toiger....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)




----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)

You can say what you want..... 
he made you want one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

Picked up some more goodies for the giveaway today from @Sir Vape... T-Shirts, Juice and stuff! And then got a Tracking number from @kimbo

Will show pics of everything on Tuesday when I get back from St Lucia (going away for a few days R&R)!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie (16/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Picked up some more goodies for the giveaway today from @Sir Vape... T-Shirts, Juice and stuff! And then got a Tracking number from @kimbo
> 
> Will show pics of everything on Tuesday when I get back from St Lucia (going away for a few days R&R)!




Hahahaha what a way to build the suspense @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

I'm beginning to think uncle @Rob Fisher has been in this game too long.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polar (16/12/16)

Never to be seen again  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xmas-ecigssa-vendor-competition-giving-back-to-the-community.t32407/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin (16/12/16)

Finnaly  and the entry is achievable for all of us 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122 (16/12/16)

Thanks again to all involved 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (16/12/16)

Wow, amazing prizes on offer. Thanks to all the vendors. Hoping I'll be one of the lucky winners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)

All I can say is .... WOW!!!!

Well done to alll!
Vendors,staff,mods, the works!
Everyone that made this possible, you 
Guys are doing a stand up job!

A big thumbs up from my side!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (16/12/16)

Awesome comp!!!

Great prizes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncan_ji (18/12/16)

Just drive very carefully @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## igor (21/12/16)

So I've said my prayers and sacrificed a bottle of xxx to the vape gods. Waiting now to see if it works

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DirtyD (21/12/16)

So when is the draw happening? So excited!!! 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Strontium (21/12/16)

Super excited for this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (21/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Super excited for this one



Me tooo


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

DirtyD said:


> So when is the draw happening? So excited!!!
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk



Probably Friday! Just need to open the parcels and make up the prizes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/16)

Long overdue PM incoming with the 'official' results. Please bubble-wrap mine all the winners items very nice and securely 

P.S. Fortunately for the entrants, uncle Rob and I are automagically disqualified, but some lucky fishies are going to get some awesome unplanned Christmas goodies.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Quakes (22/12/16)

Also can't wait!


----------



## BashCT (25/12/16)

Merry Xmas everybody! 

So.... Do we have any winners yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/16)

BashCT said:


> Merry Xmas everybody!
> 
> So.... Do we have any winners yet?



Yes we do...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xmas-ecigssa-vendor-competition-giving-back-to-the-community.t32407/page-11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shannon Els (3/2/17)

Exciting....Keen for this one!


----------



## antonherbst (3/2/17)

Shannon Els said:


> Exciting....Keen for this one!



This competition has ended already for the year of 2016. At the end of this year the forum will have a competition again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (3/2/17)




----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

There are more competitions being planned
Hopefully the next one will be launched fairly soon...
Will be in the ECIGSSA Competitions subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> There are more competitions being planned
> Hopefully the next one will be launched fairly soon...
> Will be in the ECIGSSA Competitions subforum



I am love the idea of that. Yeah. Maybe lady luck will be on my side again in this year. To win more amazing prizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> There are more competitions being planned
> Hopefully the next one will be launched fairly soon...
> Will be in the ECIGSSA Competitions subforum


For the next one can we do...

"Who can send Stosta the most exciting vapemail? Winner get's the second most exciting item!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (3/2/17)

Does the mail have to be vape related?
Or just exiting?


----------

